# Mason jars of the past year



## Mailman1960 (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm new at this. What I found are they mostly common


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome to jar collecting!  This hobby (addiction!) has kept me happily acquiring jars for almost 30 years now.  This is a great place to ask any questions you may have, we're full of helpful answers!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 26, 2021)

Love the Drey !


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 26, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Love the Drey !


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 26, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Love the Drey !


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 26, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> Welcome to jar collecting!  This hobby (addiction!) has kept me happily acquiring jars for almost 30 years now.  This is a great place to ask any questions you may have, we're full of helpful answers!


Thanks just started digging a year ago look them up but was unsure if there was any value to them


----------

